# My Logan 200... Rebuild? Cnc Conversion?



## aeroHAWK (May 24, 2015)

I have a Logan 200 lathe with taper attachment (SN 22023) that has a quick change box added. I inherited it from my grandfather. He and my uncle (his son) were both machinists/toolmakers at Boeing for many years. I've had the Logan for fifteen years but most of that time it's been in a friend's barn in northern California because my shop was too small and I already had a Taiwanese 13 x 38 toolroom lathe that is very nice. A few years ago I moved from California to the Seattle area to a nice roomy new shop. I retrieved the Logan from my friend's barn and it sits in its own place in my new shop.

At the beginning of this month, I visited another friend in northern California for a couple weeks. The mission was to bring his old Hardinge CNC Chucker retrofit back to life. He had the X/Z axes but no controller, so we resurrected the lathe with Mach3 Turn. Since I had already converted my Bridgeport BOSS3 to Mach3 some time ago, it was pretty straightforward.

After returning to Washington and seeing the Logan sitting all alone and not used, I began to consider the possibility of rebuilding it. And since I have the 13 x 38 lathe that I use for turning, along with my experience with the Hardinge mentioned above, I am thinking of converting the neglected Logan to CNC.

I made some sketches for a device that will bolt on the back of the ways (kinda like a taper attachment) for the motion control. My plan is to drill and tap two holes in the back of the slide for the carraige to mount a ball nut for the Z axis and also mount a ballscrew for the X axis. The arm that is used to connect the Logan taper attachment to the cross slide will instead connect to the X axis ball nut.

This way, it will be a simple matter to unbolt the whole thing if there was a need to have the Logan revert to its stock configuration (albeit with two extra tapped holes).

I am inspired by MBfrontier and Redlineman and what they have done with their lathes and may want to rely heavily on their experience.

Here is my lathe and my quick sketch of my X/Z axis lead screws....


----------



## Redlineman (May 24, 2015)

Humph...

RedlineMan's Logan would be a lot more impressive if he actually finished it! I should have put a winter push on it because I'm so busy now. I'll be no help with this CNC idea, but generally I'll help... if I can remember.


----------



## aeroHAWK (May 24, 2015)

Redlineman,

Don't sell yourself short! I'll bet you can be more help than you think!

I wouldn't be surprised if my Logan ends up unfinished for a while also... I can get busy with other projects also. It may even delay when I start because I will want to be sure I can finish....


----------



## MBfrontier (May 26, 2015)

aeroHAWK,

It looks like your Logan is in very nice shape. The quick change gear box is very nice to have. Like Redlineman, I won't be any help with the CNC addition.

Before I began the rehab on my lathe I spent some time running it and making improvements which helped me with learning its operation and evaluating whether it merited the effort of a teardown and restoration. You didn't mention if your lathe currently runs. Since it looks like it is in very good condition I would recommend running it for a while making some parts and evaluating its' components to better determine what components, if any, need parts, service, and improvement.

I'll help in any way I can. Good luck with your project.


----------



## aeroHAWK (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Mike,

I have run the lathe, but haven't actually made parts with it. I guess I'm picky so I don't like the thump, thump, of the seam in the belt. I had planned to replace it with a serpentine belt, but began thinking that if I had it apart for the belt, I may as well clean it all up the way you have.

When it was in my friends barn, he used it from time to time, so I am confident that it is worth putting in the time. As far as I can tell, it is in good shape. It even has a taper attachment, 3AT collet closer, steady rest, follower rest, a full set of change gears (although I don't need them with the QCGB) and several chucks.

It has only minor issues. The nut at the left end of the spindle is missing, as is the oil dauber in the tailstock. The chip pan is buggered up because it appears to be installed backwards to it intrudes into the motor mount area, and has been pounded and bent somewhat. It has also has some hacksaw cuts to allow for the bending. I'll need to get it welded up and straighten it out before painting.

I would also like to make a nice oak stand/bench and remove the legs. I am close to 6' 3" tall, and it is too low for me to operate comfortably. I have raised all my machines from four to six inches and my bench is 42" high.


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 22, 2015)

Have you made any progress in the CNC/bench change out? I'm really curious


----------



## aeroHAWK (Dec 22, 2015)

expressline99 said:


> Have you made any progress in the CNC/bench change out? I'm really curious



expressline, thanks for your interest. Unfortunately I have not done anything more on the Logan.

I've been busy with adding a VFD to my Bridgeport BOSS CNC and my other lathe (I discovered the VFD I got for the lathe is kaput  and the VFD for the CNC is marginal with single phase input).

I have purchased a new motor for the Logan though... I want to add a VFD after being so pleased with how nice it is on my manual milling machine (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/huanyang-vfd-on-a-bridgeport-clone.36144/) and my surface grinder.  The new motor I got is three phase for use with a VFD.

I've also been working on completing my anodizing set up (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/diy-anodizing.35868/). I found that some of the parts I have, won't tolerate the acid for very long and I am working on replacing them....

The Logan is not at the top of the list just yet, but I'll likely make a new stand as the first mod. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Jan 10, 2016)

aeroHAWK, might I suggest using a serpentine belt from an automotive application?  I have a Logan 820 I also can't stand the thump, thump thump of the stock belt.  
A fellow outboard enthusiast/engineer/machinist, advised that this can be done.  How many times do you really need to remove the belt?  As for stretching I highly doubt the Logan will apply more pressure than any automotive application so opening the lid is probably not necessary.  The belt is normally 1 inch, but I am using a 13/16 wide belt and it stays put just fine.

Goto any auto parts store and ask for this numbered belt:  408K6     That is what I have running on my lathe right now
he is running the 407K6 belt

Here is my finished restoration:


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 10, 2016)

Thumbs up on the serpentine belt. I have been using a NAPA MicroV 25-080400 which is 1 1/16" wide. Not sure what that translates to in the other numbering scheme. It is a perfect fit for the lathe and it has been on there for six or seven years now with negligible wear. I have adjusted the tension on it once in that time as there has been a little bit of wear on the v-points. I've heard where some fellows flip the belt over so that the flat side is running against the pulleys. Either way will work I guess.


----------

